# iGrill2



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone else pre-ordered the iGrill2?  I saw an ad for it, and it looked like something I would be interested in, so I went ahead and pre-ordered one.

The probe-thermometer I am using seems to be pretty decent, but I am looking for something a little more accurate and the big plus is that I can utilize it with my iphone.

Does anyone have any of the other iGrill products?  How are they?


----------



## knifebld (May 21, 2014)

Hey Matt, I must admit I have been eyeing it for the past few months. It does look really cool. Just having a hard time with the cost...currently using a Maverick ET-733 and it works great.

Cost for me would be 100$ for the unit which includes two meat probes then would need to purchase the smoker probe and one more meat probe at 25$ each add 50$ in shipping and I am at about 200$.

Still torn though cause it is very cool!


----------



## mattnc (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, I have an older Maverick ET-72, and an ET-733 on order. I went ahead and ordered the iGrill2.  
I'll try to write up on it whenever it comes in, looks cool!


----------



## rvial (May 21, 2014)

I looked at then but I don't have an iPhone, pad etc. But think I saw on the website somewhere an android app should be available in august.  If I don't end up with a maverick I may consider it myself if the Android app is released :)


----------



## mattnc (May 21, 2014)

Oh I'm sure an Android app will be released very soon especially if Apple has it. 
Looks like an interesting product, I'm excited to try it out when it shows up at my doorstep (hopefully within a few weeks)


----------



## rvial (May 21, 2014)

Somewhere on their website, probably in the support area they said august :)

Mattnc how far east in eastern nc if you font mind my asking :)


----------



## mattnc (May 22, 2014)

rvial said:


> Somewhere on their website, probably in the support area they said august :)
> 
> Mattnc how far east in eastern nc if you font mind my asking :)



I read May on their website, at least I thought I did. 
I am just outside of Greenville, are you in NC?


----------



## rvial (May 22, 2014)

Not to far from there.  I'm in Warsaw. Grew up in Morehead City and Atlanti
c Beach though


----------



## mattnc (May 22, 2014)

rvial said:


> Not to far from there.  I'm in Warsaw. Grew up in Morehead City and Atlanti
> c Beach though



Cool!  I have family in Morehead City
I'm around the Snow Hill area


----------



## rvial (May 23, 2014)

I need to go back I haven't been back in almost two years


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2014)

Igrill just released the Android app!!!


----------



## rvial (Aug 6, 2014)

Saw that. Yay!!!!


----------

